# Carved decorative pattern on the door



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

another project we're working on


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

and another excellent job - looking forward to seeing the door project.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I find it very relaxing watching your folks do their work - another good project, Yamato!

David


----------

